# Anybody else getting the spring cleaning urge?



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Got into it today. Getting all the thrown in junk in kitchen drawers out and organized in a clear drawer organizer. Anybody else?


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Organizing my barn/moving heavy items around so I can build new shop walls, and ceiling. This area had been old horse stalls with hay storage overhead, so you can imagine the cobb webs, and debris !


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

sapphira said:


> Anybody else?


No, but I've thought about it...does that count? LOL


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

OMG - I'm still putting Christmas decorations away!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Nope.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Yesterday I went into three stores, looking for ammonia to clean the grills on my stove. Not a drop to be found. Has some idiot found a way to make some drug with it?

Mon


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Still in my pajamas even though it's now 12:30 pm. I have seeds that need to be started so I sorted through them and crocheted a bit on a blanket but I have done nothing else today.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

We all need nothing days. However, mine end in a few hours of frantic work in the evening or I don't think much of myself and have trouble falling asleep. Moved some furniture today. How in the world does it take so long to figure out the best arrangement for space and use? I have no gift in this area. Small house with heat vents on the floor does not help.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

aart said:


> No, but I've thought about it...does that count? LOL


If you all get done and still have the need to clean..
.come to my place.... all you need for months


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

I thought about Spring cleaning last spring.

Might get to it this spring.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

I do my 'Spring' cleaning in the Fall. That way all the summer dirt is cleaned out of the house and it's ready for the holidays.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There is 8 inches of snow on the ground at my house. The most spring cleaning I will be doing over the next several days is cleaning ashes out of the wood burner so we can burn more wood.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

I envy you folks who regularly get cold snowy days.

Then we get a 10-15 inch dump every few years and I'm over it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

This snow has been around for about a week now. I don't mind the cold so much if there is snow on the ground. Hasn't been above freezing since the last snowfall and won't be above freezing for the next several days.


----------



## honey20miss (Feb 24, 2021)

I always clean the house before the Easter holidays


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

We don’t need spring cleaning. My yvonne keeps it clean every day. rearranges everything once a week at least!


----------

